# Dose Self-Cloning Crayfish eats Cherry Shrimps?



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Dose Self-Cloning Crayfish eats cherry shrimps ?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd bet on it.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

not that i know of. i've kept the marbled crays in a 5g with my cherries and i didnt see a change in cherry population, both the cray and the cherries kept reproducing. the cray does love dead shrimp though.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

How about plants, are they plant friendly or they eat or move plants ?

I have Cheery shrimps nas Amano Shrimp and Cardinals in my 5 gallon planted , I wonder if I could I a marbled cray.


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

They really like to eat plants and i would not trust them with shrimp or fish.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

if it's marbled cray their diet is plants, dead shrimp/fish and snails. you dont have to worry about them going after shrimp or fish when they sleep at all. but the marbled cray will destroy all of your plants. 5g is a bit small for an adult sized cray ESPECIALLY once it starts self-cloning. i have some 2cm+ baby crays if you want one. i currently have the cray in a 5g all by itself and it's pregnant at the moment, im not sure whether i'll upgrade or just let them fight each other over territory and let the strong survive. here's some pictures of the amanos, cherries and cray together.


----------



## Sanctum38 (Oct 2, 2011)

Tarobot said:


> if it's marbled cray their diet is plants, dead shrimp/fish and snails. you dont have to worry about them going after shrimp or fish when they sleep at all. but the marbled cray will destroy all of your plants. 5g is a bit small for an adult sized cray ESPECIALLY once it starts self-cloning. i have some 2cm+ baby crays if you want one. i currently have the cray in a 5g all by itself and it's pregnant at the moment, im not sure whether i'll upgrade or just let them fight each other over territory and let the strong survive. here's some pictures of the amanos, cherries and cray together.


LOL, that cray looks menacing next to the shrimp. I especially like the pic where the cray is in the skull


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks, It seems its not a good idea for my tank, I do have lot of different plants.

Thanks for info and pictures


----------

